# Ski Bum Medic??



## MedicSchwanee (Dec 31, 2010)

I have been a paramedic in east TX a yr now and a basic before that on a 911 truck since 2006. How hard is it to get a paramedic job around the ski resorts in colorado????? Does anyone know how the pay is also related to the cost of living in CO, not just resort areas but also around Denver and such?


----------



## socalmedic (Jan 15, 2011)

some ski resorts employ paramedics for their ski patrol :wub: if you are an expert level skier you may want to look into this.


----------



## skivail (Jan 15, 2011)

*Ski Patrol*

Unless you are a local it can be very hard to get a job.


----------



## socalmedic (Jan 16, 2011)

apparently not at the ski resort i just applied to for next season, ski test next monthh34r:


----------



## MedicSchwanee (Jan 17, 2011)

It is kind of a dream job for me. Deff not a expert skier because it has been about 6 yrs since I have been but I do ski the blacks and such. What about EMS services around the ski resort areas? Are they county based or private services? Ski Patrol would be awesome though.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 17, 2011)

In the Denver area Summit County Fire is the EMS provider. 

I am a pro patroller at a mountain in Lake Tahoe. Depending on the resort they may have an ALS division with EMT-P patrollers being able to push drugs, either way your scope will be limited. Not all resorts have this though, many are only BLS. Its a different animal being on the hill in the weather providing care, but it is a lot of fun, I love my job.

As for the skiing, you really do have to be an excellent skier. Think about it, you have to be able to ski any run on the mountain, safely, whilst driving a toboggan with a patient who could weigh more than twice your weight, I'd definitely get a few ride days in before you do your ski test. 

Another thing to look into would be NSP. They are a national organization of Volunteer Patrollers. Many times it helps a lot to have the volly experience before you get a pro position, but it is possible to score a pro job straight outta the gates.. Not as glamorous of a way to go about it but a good way to get your foot in the door. A lot of people are surprised that most patrollers are in fact, volunteers. There's a couple other patrollers on here that I'm sure will chime in.


----------



## socalmedic (Jan 17, 2011)

I was an NSP for a few years, my father was NSP for 35 years. sadly when he quit i could no longer afford to drive from the LA area to the mountain :sad: but +1 to rob, he described it way better than me, you MUST be an EXPERT skier/boarder. 

there is nothing like traction splinting on a 20* icy slope in sub zero temps.

edit: pay is enough to get buy it looks like. denver AMR just posted a job opening, closest resort to denver is Eldora and they have volunteer ALS patrollers.


----------

